# Internet Service



## py3ak (Sep 16, 2011)

In my area I could choose either cable (Brighthouse/Comcast, both with bad reputations), DSL (AT&T or maybe some other provider), or AT&T's U-Verse.

Thoughts, warnings, recommendations? 

I don't want to spend more than $60 a month (really I'd like to spend less), I do want to stream video and music and download PDFs and pictures of Georgia, I don't want to teleconference. Having a home phone for the same amount would be a plus, but not enough of one that I'm willing to add much cost. 

And I don't want an ISP that I have to contact every six weeks for billing issues or for cutting off my service for no reason, etc., etc.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 16, 2011)

I have Uverse and it is pretty good as far as I am concerned.


----------



## LeeD (Sep 16, 2011)

I have also been pleased with At&t's Uverse.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 16, 2011)

I thought UVerse was mainly for TV broadcast. 

Regardless, AT&T's DSL has more than sufficed for us, and the initial charge is quite nominal, though it does bump up after a year. I think the first year rate is $15/mo. or certainly no more than $20/month.
After that, it bumps up $5/mo.


----------



## LeeD (Sep 16, 2011)

TV and internet. I also have used At&t DSL in the past and been pleased with that service.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 16, 2011)

We have AT&T DSL/home phone and have been mostly pleased. This is the only place I've heard good things about U-verse, though. We have the second-fastest speed with wireless networking and the landline for $72 after taxes, which is more than you have budgeted, though.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 16, 2011)

For those with AT&T DSL, what's the quality like on streaming audio/video?


----------



## LeeD (Sep 16, 2011)

I was on a small plan, the 3MB service, and I never had any issues with streaming audio/video.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 16, 2011)

py3ak said:


> For those with AT&T DSL, what's the quality like on streaming audio/video?



It's the only way we watch television and movies--works great for us. No problems at all on the hardwired machine and extremely rare brief instances of stutter on Tim's laptop. Netbook works well, too--even with a slower processor.


----------



## Edward (Sep 16, 2011)

Verizon, not AT&T, but there was a big improvement when I went from DSL to fiber. I'd rule out cable. 

Is the extra performance worth the cost?


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 16, 2011)

Ruben,

My understanding is that everything with AT&T, including phone and DSL, will eventually be switching over to U-Verse, which is more than just the TV. I think it includes (or can include) everything except for wireless phone service. The home phone pricing for U Verse is more like cell phone pricing, with a certain number of minutes per month. They may have an unlimited plan though. The last time I looked at it there were a lot of different plans and combinations. 

The streaming is ok with AT&T. I don't use it much unless I'm watching something on ESPN3. It's usually watchable, but isn't always the best quality due to only having 6Mbps. [Edit: It usually works fine with Netflix] I think 6mbps is the max speed you can get now w/ Fast Access DSL. (But that may vary due to location. You can put in your address into their website and it will tell you what is available in your area.) You used to be able to get a lot more, maybe 2x or 3x faster or more, but to do that now you have to go with U-Verse. 

I think the U-Verse pricing is more like cable, where you get an intro discount for a year and the price probably jumps up after a year. That's one reason we went to AT&T from Charter (the local cable co.) a few years ago. The customer service with the cable company was much worse, which I'm guessing may be the case with the providers there as well.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 16, 2011)

I have Verizon land line & 1M service for about $48/mo. I can watch You Tubes and similar with no problem. If I want to watch HD stuff, I have to click on it and give it a head start to watch it without getting the stalling.


----------



## EKSB SDG (Sep 16, 2011)

We have Verizon low-speed DSL ($24/month). It's generally good (except when we want to watch a full-length movie). 

I'd be interested in hearing about P.B. folks experience with Comcast since that's who we'll probably be with when we move.


----------



## JoannaV (Sep 17, 2011)

We have Verizon 3MB DSL for $30/month. Is fine for us.

You might want to go do a survey of your neighbours. Whatever you choose, the quality can vary from area to area.


----------

